# 2005 Deer Gun Apps now available on line



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onl ... pplType=D1


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

I got mine in! Hoping for any anterled in 2H!

Spoiler92

:sniper: 
:beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Cross my fingers and just hope for an anterled tag for 2K2! :-?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm in.... 3A4 buck


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Same here Bucks....3A4 buck....looks like the odds are about 60%.

Interesting in looking at last years drawing....only 500 or so people applied for 4200 doe tags....that to me was the basic reason to raise the cost of a buck tag.When they cost the same.....might as well get a buck tag with lots of does left over for a second license.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I know I wont get tag, so its time to play the prefence points game for 4 years.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

GB3,Do you still apply for whitetail tags?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nope, its not worth it to me.


----------



## Osprey (Jul 6, 2004)

Just did mine on-line. Not much chance as a NR on the first try, but I drew the NR antlered muzzleloader tag on the first try last year, so maybe my horseshoe will hold! A nice WT buck tag would go good with that mulie bow tag already sitting on the shelf.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My wife, 2 sons and I each applied for a buck in 3A2. We've always applied together on 1 application and always had identical results (We either each get one or we each get denied). This year we all applied seperately, we'll see how that works.....


----------



## dakotaoutdoors (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up on this one. I am already getting the whitetail buck itch.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Do you suppose a bunch of people will wait to see if the G&F lowers the price of doe tags again to apply for a doe tag ?


----------



## Osprey (Jul 6, 2004)

Ohhhh, the anticipation! It's only a few weeks away until the drawing, isnt' it? :beer:


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Yeah, it is usually the first or second week in July that they show up online!
:sniper:

Spoiler92


----------

